# Advice for newbie



## PrinceVlad (1/4/16)

Hi Guys

Thirty a day smoker here.

I bought my Twisp is November last year and used it from time to time, but now decided it is time to finally let the stinkies go.

I'm battling to stop my twisp from leaking. I have tried everything, but nothing works. I am interested in getting something else.

I have the twisp edge, so what will you guys suggest I get if I want to get something similar to the twisp. I have no idea whats on the market and I bought the twisp only because it is sold at our SASOL garage.

Please Help

Thanks


----------



## Andre (1/4/16)

Most welcome to the forum.

Maybe try the Ego AIO. Currently only available at www.vapeking.co.za and www.vapemob.co.za (more expensive at the latter) at this stage as far as I know.

Some information here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ego-aio.t20340/

Also consider a Topbox Mini if you want to become more involved. Same as this one, but with temperature control and top filling: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/4/16)

Hey man i have/had the edge and i must say since i upgraded to my kangertech subox mini the twisp is a piece of crap even their juice so id highly recommend the subox mini or the topbox mini kits 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frikkie6000 (1/4/16)

Hi there. I'm also a bit of a noob but if you are looking for something similar to the twisp i would suggest the Eleaf Ijust2. someone may have a better suggestion but I have used one myself and it vapes lekker for a beginner device.


----------



## WARMACHINE (1/4/16)

Welcome @PrinceVlad. From my own experience once this happens to a Twisp product it never stops. I would suggest looking at products like iJust2, Kanger Subvod or EGO - All pen devices.

Other devices to consider, but definitely larger than the pen type devices, Kanger Topbox Starter kit or Evic VTC Mini with a decent tank.

Also look around the forum and get an idea what people are using.

Here some links:

http://www.vapeking.co.za/joye-ego-aio-starter-kit-silver.html

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/subvod-mega-tc-full-kit-22mm-2300mah

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/eleaf-ijust-2-kit


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GerharddP (1/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thirty a day smoker here.
> 
> ...


Depends on 2 things really..budget and form factor. If you enjoy pen style then yes the AIO is pretty good for the price. If you havr the budget and dont mind the form then I would suggest the toptank mini kit or a evic mini kit. Those two give you the option to explore temp control later on without upgrading again.


----------



## PrinceVlad (1/4/16)

Thanks guys.

I quite like the EGO AIO and checked on Vapeking's site, but I can't seem to find the replacement coils for the EGo or am I just too noob to find it.


----------



## WARMACHINE (1/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I quite like the EGO AIO and checked on Vapeking's site, but I can't seem to find the replacement coils for the EGo or am I just too noob to find it.


Don't worry, it will probably use one Joytech's existing coils like this:

http://www.vapeking.co.za/joyetech-ego-one-5-pack-coils-0.5ohm-clone.html

If you want to find out, post a thread here:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/


----------



## Andre (1/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I quite like the EGO AIO and checked on Vapeking's site, but I can't seem to find the replacement coils for the EGo or am I just too noob to find it.


Nope, not too noob. They are just not available yet - the device is brand new on the market. The Cubis coil heads works perfectly on the AIO, but unfortunately Vape King does not have stock of those either. @Ernest prefers the 1.0 ohm Cubis units on the AIO and I tend to agree. These you can get from www.Vapeclub.co.za - cheaper if you take 5 - http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...t/products/cubis-bf-ss316-coil-1-0-ohm-5-pack. Vapeclub should have the AIOs in stock by late next week.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (1/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Don't worry, it will probably use one Joytech's existing coils like this:
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/joyetech-ego-one-5-pack-coils-0.5ohm-clone.html
> 
> ...


I do not think the ego one coil units will fit the AIO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ernest (1/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I quite like the EGO AIO and checked on Vapeking's site, but I can't seem to find the replacement coils for the EGo or am I just too noob to find it.



VapeMob also has the whole range of Cubis coils and they are the same as the eGo all in one coils.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/4/16)

Noisy Cricket with rda with dual alien wire @ 0.1ohm-- Vaping around 200w


----------



## Ernest (1/4/16)

@Kolashnikov More like 230w, and the car battery you have hooked up to it can handle the 48A draw, no problem.

edit: calculation mistake. More like 700w and 84A. right, vape on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Noisy Cricket with rda with dual alien wire @ 0.1ohm-- Vaping around 200w

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PrinceVlad (2/4/16)

Having read up a bit, I might just buy the Topbox Mini. You guys dont know if there are any retailers at the Rand Show. Im going tomorrow and might just shop a bit

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (2/4/16)

Some very good advice in previous posts, so I can't add much there. I had a Twisp device with same problems you have described and managed to stop it leaking by throwing it into a nearby dam.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## PrinceVlad (3/4/16)

Hi Guys

Doing a bit of reading. What are your guys opinions on the following

vaperite.co.za/product/eleaf-istick-tc-60w-kit/

Or

vaperite.co.za/product/joyetech-evic-vtc-mini-with-tron-s/

Sorry, cant post urls so just copied to here.

Thanks



Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Having read up a bit, I might just buy the Topbox Mini. You guys dont know if there are any retailers at the Rand Show. Im going tomorrow and might just shop a bit
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


EXCELLENT first buy! It will set the standard for flavour for a long time. When upgrade time comes it is a GREAT kit to compare other setups to. I cannot think of a better choice. I am a huge fan of these clever little kits. Wish I started on something this nice. Excellent, EXCELLENT choice!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Doing a bit of reading. What are your guys opinions on the following
> 
> ...


Out of your choices I would go toptank or the VTC kit. I prefer the feel of my Joyetech gear though. That being said, your research is solid, these are all very nice devices.


----------



## Andre (3/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Doing a bit of reading. What are your guys opinions on the following
> 
> ...


Your first option I have not tried other than the Melo2 tank, which was not bad, but not wow either. See you can get commercial coil units for it nowadays, but have not used same so cannot comment.

The Evic VTC Mini has more power and give you the full range of temperature control wires, which the iStick does not. Would certainly be my choice as a mod. The TRON my wife uses, but only with the rebuildable base. The commercial coil heads are not very good. Also, this tank is more for mouth to lung vaping - not very suitable for direct to lung hitting if that is your preference. I notice Vaperite also sells the Evic Mini on its own - bear in mind it can be upgraded via PC to 75W, do not let the advertised 60W mislead you. 

So, the Evic Mini as a mod. Maybe with the Toptank Mini on top of it - a versatile tank imo. Otherwise the full Topbox kit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (4/4/16)

Hi Guys

Havent had a stinkie since Friday Afternoon. Great.

I am still looking around in order to replace the Twisp, but I am very bad at making decisions. Everytime I see something I like something else pops up, so I need your help.

Some of the Starter kits I saw:

1. Kanger Topbox Mini Kit
2. Istick 60W kit
3. Evic VTC Mini
4. SMOK Micro One

Which one would you recommend or are there any other options. Im in your hands.

Thanks


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Havent had a stinkie since Friday Afternoon. Great.
> 
> ...



I believe the vtc mini device is better than the top box mini. However the tron tank that comes with the vtc is not better than the one that comes with the top box.

So i would say vtc and subtank

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stosta (4/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Havent had a stinkie since Friday Afternoon. Great.
> 
> ...


For me it would be Kangertech all the way!


----------



## Waine (4/4/16)

Seriously, please, just leave the Twisp. I have the Aero which is a piece of ....(I don’t want to get sued) The Twisp Edge is even worse. The best thing to do is to hook up with someone who vapes and gain some knowledge. Also, visit the online vendors as mentioned above and Google the items that attract your eye and heart. More importantly, jump in the deep end and swim your way to satisfaction. Everyone has to start somewhere. Try what the guys have suggested above as a starter kit.


----------



## mcgeerj35 (4/4/16)

Waine said:


> Seriously, please, just leave the Twisp. I have the Aero which is a piece of ....(I don’t want to get sued) The Twisp Edge is even worse. The best thing to do is to hook up with someone who vapes and gain some knowledge. Also, visit the online vendors as mentioned above and Google the items that attract your eye and heart. More importantly, jump in the deep end and swim your way to satisfaction. Everyone has to start somewhere. Try what the guys have suggested above as a starter kit.


Hahah lol dude yeah i have an edge and upgraded to a kanger subox miles appart 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (4/4/16)

Thanks guys

I think I may have settled on the VTC Mini.

From what I understand with my limited knowledge you cant use the Twisp 18mg juices in the device. I love the Twisp Tobacco #1 so what juice will be comparable to that in a lower nicotene juice.

Thanks


----------



## Waine (4/4/16)

@PrinceVlad I believe that will be a massive shift up from the Twisp. Just to share: When I started vaping with the Twisp Aero, I was a tobacco juice only die hard. I couldn't see myself vaping sweet fruity stuff. But, I tried the deserts, biscuits, custards, fruits, and the rest. I was blown away! Now I only vape these wonderfully crafted juices. Tobacco juice has taken a complete back seat. I rarely vape my own DIY tobacco extract.

My point? Experiment. Try to forget about Twisp Juice. They are great at helping folk initially get off the ciggys, but then you visit @SirVape and other vendors, you realise there is a whole new world out there! 

Well done for coming this far and I wish you all the best... Beware, this can easily turn into an expensive hobby. But the money beats an early induced tobacco death. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA (4/4/16)

I tried kicking the stinky habbit with a twisp clero, then gave that to my wife and upgraded to the earo. I then passes that on to my wife and got myself the Cuboid with a Cubis tank. After I did that my wife also discovered the joys of a good vape and I got her, by her choice the Eleaf iStick 60w with n Melo2 tank. I'm already looking for my next upgrade. The moral of the story... Get yourself decent kit off the bat and save money for your juice and next upgrades. Upgrades will happen once you discover the rabbit hole. How deep you down it and how fast you go is up to your preference. 

Well done on kicking the stinkies and all the best. Looking forward to see tou around. 

Vape on and vape safe!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (4/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I think I may have settled on the VTC Mini.
> 
> ...


Awesome love my VTC Mini Mods with the Kangertech tanks for a brilliant Tobacco with a slight taste of caramel check out Vapour Mountians site .. VM4 they are the Best juices ever !!!!!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Havent had a stinkie since Friday Afternoon. Great.
> 
> ...


Topbox...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (5/4/16)

Well, another day has gone without a stinkie.

I'm getting more intrigued everyday and now I want to know what makes a good tank and what makes a bad tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (6/4/16)

That depends on a lot of things and personal preference. I have had quite a few tanks, one tank I like more than the other, but my busy who likes clouds likes it the opposite. It depends on coil build, the amount of different coils available, lack of spare part, taste, clouds, and more. I like tight draw, so I like the kayfun tanks. The gs tank that I am on now is nice for me(just wish it had a rebuildable deck), but I'm afraid others may disagree. The toptank mini is great, but I prefer my gs and kayfun over it. A lot of people like the kayfun, but don't like the tight draw, so they modify the air hole and juice ports to their liking. So yes you can take advice here, but try to find people who vape the same style you do. A direct lung guy will have different views about what works to a guy who does mtl. So I would say try get more than one tank and find out what you prefer. You may think you want to build your own coil, and find it to time consuming, or a hassle. So ya the toptank mini is great cause its an introduction to building, but for me personally I find even the unknown gs tank better. Hope you get what you are looking for.


----------



## WARMACHINE (6/4/16)

Topbox is great. Gives you an entire package that you try out everything - Temp control, building coils, using different tanks, and it is very strong for the knocks and bumps


----------



## PrinceVlad (6/4/16)

Just when I was looking at something else!

I had a look now at the Istick 40W TC at Vaperite. I was maybe thinking of that with an Ijust2 tank, or the Istick 60w TC As I understand the Ijust2 and Melo2 tanks give you the option to rebuild. I was just looking at the power outputs. It seems that 40W and 60W is at the bottom of the scale of the mods currently on sale. So my question is when will you use the higher output (Say above 40w). Will you ever use it with commercial coils?


----------



## Silver (6/4/16)

Hi @PrinceVlad 
I admire your perseverance - well done on staying stinkie free

My advice is the TopTank Mini and the Evic VTC Mini (as @Kolashnikov recommended several posts before)

Reasons why the TopTank Mini :

Toptank Mini is the later model of the SubTank Mini which I have and have been using for some time and it is good. 
Great flavour
Easy to use
Doesn't leak 
You can either use commercial coils you buy or build your own coils if you choose to later on. 
The TopTank mini has top fill as well which makes it more convenient. 
I haven't used the Toptank but I haven't seen any negative comments so I assume it is the same or better than the older Subtank Mini.
Reasons why the VTC Mini (mod):

Because its a great mod - I have been using mine for a few months and I like it a lot. 
Feels good in the hand. 
Not too heavy or bulky. 
With a sleeve on it, it feels super. 
Works very well. 
The screen is lovely. 
On the choice of juices, if you like tobacco, perhaps try AshyBac from Mike's Mega Mixes - 
Otherwise, try several of the Vape Elixir tobaccoes. 
Your best bet is to go to a retailer where you can try and taste several juices. It's well worth the time and trouble. Then you buy what you like.
Otherwise, try get sample sizes, try from your friends and read the E-liquid reviews here on the forum

Dont be afraid to start out with higher nicotine content (even 12mg or 18mg) and work your way down if you need.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouder (6/4/16)

Hi @PrinceVlad Welcome! My personal opinion, go for the Evic VTC Mini. I've had mine now for almost 6 months and I still love it!


----------



## PrinceVlad (6/4/16)

Clouder said:


> Hi @PrinceVlad Welcome! My personal opinion, go for the Evic VTC Mini. I've had mine now for almost 6 months and I still love it!


With the Tron tank or the Toptank as mentioned hereinabove?

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (6/4/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @PrinceVlad
> I admire your perseverance - well done on staying stinkie free
> 
> My advice is the TopTank Mini and the Evic VTC Mini (as @Kolashnikov recommended several posts before)
> ...


This post should be stickied!


----------



## WARMACHINE (6/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Just when I was looking at something else!
> 
> I had a look now at the Istick 40W TC at Vaperite. I was maybe thinking of that with an Ijust2 tank, or the Istick 60w TC As I understand the Ijust2 and Melo2 tanks give you the option to rebuild. I was just looking at the power outputs. It seems that 40W and 60W is at the bottom of the scale of the mods currently on sale. So my question is when will you use the higher output (Say above 40w). Will you ever use it with commercial coils?


The low resistance coils will allow higher wattages. You will find 40 watts is not that high. I don't have a device that runs under 40, majority are at 50-55 and a couple at 100 watts (these are mechanical mods, so ignore). The higher wattages really come into play, if you ever get a dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (6/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> With the Tron tank or the Toptank as mentioned hereinabove?
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Toptank man

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

